# Mosquito Bass Open 6th Of July



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

This should be a good open!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

gonna be a fun one. see ya there


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What won


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

16


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> What won


16 pounds


----------

